

Ask HN: Websites similar to HN but regarding EE - mullerrwd

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m an EE student and although I love reading HN I would like to know if anyone knows any websites similar to HN but focussed on EE. I only know about hackaday(focus hobbyist&#x27;s) and I receive the IEEE magazine, but have failed to find others like HN.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
guavaroo
Check out element14.com

~~~
mullerrwd
thanks so much

